# american show racer or alike



## khanbirds11 (Feb 14, 2017)

can any one tell me please that what type of pigeons I should pair to produce american show homers or alike.
any one please


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't think that is going to happen. Fancy breeds are years in the making. If you want American show racers you will need to buy them.


----------

